
A Message from Your University’s Vice President for Magical Thinking - georgecmu
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/a-message-from-your-universitys-vice-president-for-magical-thinking
======
blendo
Wickedly funny article, and painfully germane:

“And for the love of Ishtar, please don’t consider that under these
pedagogically questionable and potentially dangerous circumstances, your
student might be better off taking a gap year. Don’t let the bad thoughts in;
the future of our university literally depends on thinking only good
thoughts!”

